# Thera Tubing Vs Chinese Tubing



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

If this is a beat up topic please forgive me and send me the link to the thread.
I could not find it.

I don't have experience with thera tubing nor chinese tubing yet.
I wonder how they compare to each other.
I like to do some tests for me in July when I get access to a chrony but before I buy some thera tubing I like to hear your opinion.
Is it worth go give it a try or should I not bother and go with 1842 and 1745?
Ammo would be 15mm marbles, 3/8" steel, 1/2" steel. Draw lenth 31".

P.S. I will get some TBG too - but I also like tubing.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

See THIS thread for size comparisons

See THIS thread for some great info on the smaller Chinese tubes


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There is plenty of information on Chinese tubes. I did some extensive testing of 1842 and 2040.

I have also used a lot of Theraband Yellow, Red, and Green tubes, and plan a comparison of the three in the near future. As for comparison with Chinese tubes, they are very different types of tubes. Chinese tubes are MUCH faster than Theratube, although it is possible to get a lot of power out of Theratube, just not a lot of speed. I have seen over 360 fps with Chinese tubes, but ~250 fps is the best I've done with Theratube. My favorite Theratube setup is pseudo tapered (4:3 ratio) Yellow and it is good for 220 fps with .429 lead. The same setup in Red is good for 220 fps with .495 lead. I haven't tried Green in that configuration, because I don't believe my 69 year old muscles will be able to pull it. If you want power, start with Yellow and if that proves too easy a pull, move to Red or Green. If you want light pull, and good velocity, try the Chinese tubes.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff Henry!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. It sure will help me.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Hey Henry
Just finished your 'pseudo tapering' with a smaller size catheter tubing I sill had.
I'm impressed. Works great.
I still have to work on the ratio you're talking about.


----------

